# Licorice Root Powder in Soap?



## HenleyNatural (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm recreating my licorice soap recipe to include licorice root powder.  Does anyone have a suggestion for how much licorice root powder to use per pound of oils?

Licorice Soap Recipe Idea:

Additive: Licorice Root Powder
Colorant:  Black Mica or Activated Charcoal Powder
Essential Oils: Anise and Fennel

- Steve


----------



## agriffin (Jun 27, 2011)

Good question.  I would of course go with Anise and Fennel for the scent.

I would add the licorice root powder for "label appeal" at maybe 1 tsp PPO.

I would go with charcoal over black mica as charcoal doesn't stain as much...and also it looks better on a label.


----------



## HenleyNatural (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you agriffin for your thoughts.  1 tsp per PPO of Licorice Root Powder sounds like a good place to start.

The charcoal does sound like it might be a better bet.


----------

